# Test rides!



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Round 2! I hate computers! Hit wrong btn and poof,gone!!! I hate computers!

That being said!
I rode 5 bikes today!
1)MASI Premier PC4. Super nice bike. A little heavy but solid at the same time. Pretty fast and nimble. I thought It had a little harsh ride compared to some.(Cannondale synapse carbon) It is a little more racy than some I rode. It for the most part is comfy. All ultegra and at $1749 a good buy! Not bad looking either!
https://2c4bac73b84fc5ef3cb5-905e3ddceeaa9e02ca4dff1102858b89.r49.cf1.rackcdn.com/2014-Masi-Pc4.jpg

2)Trek Damone 4.0. Liked the bike but it carries a $2000 price tag and is tiagra group. Fun ride but was not really impressed with tiagra as when I shifted several times it did nothing? Liked it but a little worried about the tiagra. They are having a sale on 2014 bikes at the end of march so I could get the 105 for about the same price so that could happen if I wait that long.
Domane 4 Series - Trek Bicycle

3)Cannondale Synapse 2013. This is the 2nd time I rode this bike. First was a 105 group. this was a apex group. I liked the apex it seemed like it was right there when I shifted and was easier than the shimano. Would feel a little better if was red or rival but this was nice. I do still like the ride of the synapse a lot! It still seems slower than other bikes but after today I think it is an illusion. I think it is because of what I see as the comfort level that is throwing me off. This was a 2013 and it was $1619. 
SYNAPSE CARBON 5 105 - Synapse Carbon - Endurance Road - Road - Bikes - 2013

4)Felt Z5 Fast! Light and nimble but to small=( Will try 1 in a 61cm. Definitely a nice bike. Could be the one in the right size. 
F5 - Felt Bicycles

5)Felt F5 FASTER!! Not comfy at all! This bike was WORK for me to ride.Not my style at all!

The folks at both shops were really nice. They were helpful and did all I could ask. The 2nd shop was where I rode 4 of the bikes 3 of them twice and spent 3.5-4 hrs. They did measurements and took good care of me. The gent that helped me was thinking I would be happier longer on the trek. But I don't know exactly why. Got kinda overwhelmed by the time I left. Tomorrow I ride the Giants and will be ready to get to the short list.
Anyway thats how I spent the nice 65degree day. Any comments are welcomed!
Thanks 
Bill


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Besides the fact that you're going about this bike buying experience in exactly the right way, I only have two comments based on your impressions. 

First, what _feels_ faster most like is not. As you say, it's an illusion, likely caused by a harsher ride. Similar to cars, smoother, more comfortable will feel slightly slower, but isn't. Remember, you're the constant (the motor), so power applied doesn't change.

Second, don't fret over a test bike not shifting properly. It's near impossible for a shop to keep all its floor models in perfect states of tune all the time. Tiagra (and others) perform and function well once installed and tuned properly. 

Ok, a third comment.. shops (and their service level) matter, so if you like one shop over another, consider weighing your decision accordingly. Hopefully, your favorite bike (or bikes) will end up being offered at your favorite shop.

Good luck and keep us posted on your progress...


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

The Trek Domane has a decoupler that supposedly provides an ultra comfortable ride compared to most road bikes. 

I recently completed the process you are going through. It was a lot of fun at first but became confusing and overwhelming as it continued through multiple test rides and bikes. My criteria was for entry-level carbon, mostly 105 comps, and most importantly, relaxed geometry and comfortable ride.

My finalists came down to the Z4/5, Domane 4.3, and the Roubaix SL4 Sport, all similarly priced. All rode really, really well, but coming from 18-years of a MB (mostly riding on the road, however), all the roadies I tried out should feel really good. So I was getting confused as none were greatly differentiating themselves. 

I felt the Domane 4.3 had the least agile, least quick ride. But by NO great margin, minimal really. I figured the comfort it would provide me would easily offset that very, very minimal reduction in quickness. The bigger criticism would be that the Domane 4.3 was the highest priced amongst my 3 finalists, but with the least amount of carbon (minimal, but still...c'mon Trek!) and the least amount of 105 comps. Regardless, I really liked this bike. The shop that carries Trek was a drawback, for a myriad of reasons...not a place I longed to drop-in and hangout or discuss biking. Somewhat standoffish and corporate feeling. Seemed like they wanted to sell me a bike more than to love a bike and to love biking. 

The Felt seemed the best value for the money w/ its comps. Great price tag, particularly the Z5. I had it rated at "1c", with the Roubaix Sport and Domane 4.3 at 1a & 1b, respectively. So I certainly liked it. Great bike. The shop seemed a lot better than the Trek shop in terms of friendliness and helpfulness, but was the farthest from my house and was in a part of town you don't visit unless you have to. Silly? Perhaps so. It wasn't as comfortable as the Roubaix and Domane, but was certainly comfy w/ its geometry and very responsive.

The Roubaix had a very comfortable ride w/ its Zertz inserts in the front and rear. The Domane had a slightly more comfortable ride in the rear with its isospeed decoupler; whereas, the Roubaix had a more comfortable ride in the front. Given the Roubaix had both a front and rear comfort system -- and felt quicker and more responsive than the Domane 4.3 -- I gave it the edge. It was similarly priced to the Domane 4.3 but w/ more 105 comps on it.

Still close, however, because so many people rave about the Domane being a game-changer in the comfortable ride category. The Domane was definitely comfortable, but I believe I built-up an expectation in my mind that the bike couldn't realistically meet before my first test-ride on it. That's my fault, not the bike's fault. Admittedly, I came into this process assuming I'd buy the Domane from the plethora of praise it was getting. 

After 2 test-rides on all the bikes, I ranked them (1) Roubaux Sport, (2) Domane 4.3, (3) Z4 (Z5 eliminated) ..... small difference between the 3 and I was getting tired of all my over analyzing. Many people told me that I would be happy with whichever I chose, so to hurry up and pick one so I could get riding, ha. 

Another major factor was how great the shop that sells Specialized is. They are phenomenal. Great service, exuberant love of cycling discussion (even w/ newbs like me), knowledge they are always willing to share....a place that made me feel welcome and want to hangout. I almost get a little sad when leaving that shop, ha. A definite emotional connection to it. So the Roubaix being my "1a" bike, in conjunction w/ this LBS being so great, helped this decision eventually have a "lightbulb coming on" moment.

But that's not the end of this ridiculously long narrative. The day I decided I was getting the Roubaix Sport, the Specialized LBS announced that the 2013 Roubaix SL4 Expert models would be on sale at the upcoming annual sale this store has. They would be 30% off their regular price. Now this meant I was REALLY stepping-up in bike (Ultegra comps), while only slightly increasing the price I was planning on paying for any of the aforementioned bikes. So that's what I did. I probably bought "too much" bike, ha. Having said that, I love the shop, I love the bike, and am thrilled to be on a roadie after so many years of riding a MB on the road. 

Good success to you!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Was going to say the same thing PJ already did about Tiagra.

When I got rid of my nicer but too-big road bike in favor of the one I'm riding now, I found I just don't care enough about the difference between a Ultegra/105 blend and a Tiagra/Deore/etc. frankendrivetrain to move things over. I could have done it myself, and would probably only have had to replace bar tape and the shift and brake cables themselves. But, meh. When push came to shove, I didn't feel like it was worth the time and trouble.

In defense of higher-spec bikes, usually it's not just the drivetrain per se. But both Domane 4s come with stupid wheels, so here I think it pretty much is just the drivetrain per se.

If you get a bike with a SRAM drivetrain, keep all your receipts and paperwork.

Really, though, I think you're going to find that one of the bikes stands out, and all this detail-oriented stuff isn't that relevant.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Really, though, I think you're going to find that one of the bikes stands out, and all this detail-oriented stuff isn't that relevant.


Advice I should have taken to heart sooner.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

I just did this with a mtb. Made me nuts. Am still thinking about the MASI. Just don't know much about them. Seem to put a nice bike together. Have a good warranty from what it says. 

Rode a Giant composite 2 today. Was a nice bike. Bit of a headwind today so was a little difficult. Did enjoy the bike. Maybe enough to put it with the cannondale synapse,which is a comliment! When I got the tailwind it was fast. It was a little heavy. It was $1899 w/105. It is a nice bike. And good looking.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Rode all morning on other peoples bikes! Life is good!=) Rode the Felt f5 after much adjustment and being dialed in I Do like the bike! Right sweet feel,Quick ,fast and room to grow. Rode the synapse again and it was still SWEET. Went to ride the MASI and the Giant and on the way it started raining=(which put the kai-baush on riding for the day. Will try again tomorrow!=)


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Rode the MASI today about 30 miles! Nice ride but didnt pull the trigger. Went to ride the Giant composit 0 but wasn't put together yet. =( I rode the defy comp2 again but not the 0. comp 2 is right quick feeling also. did about 3-5 miles on that. I did 30 on the MASI and came home and dug stumps for 4 hours. What I don't get is none have stood up and said You NEED to take me home. That is what the Cdale lefty did! Only thing about the MASI that I am worried about is the riveted front hanger.If it breaks the frame is done! Will ride the Comp 0 and decide! Kind of a pain!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

fishboy316 said:


> What I don't get is none have stood up and said You NEED to take me home. That is what the Cdale lefty did!


Then keep looking/ riding till one does.



fishboy316 said:


> Only thing about the MASI that I am worried about is the riveted front hanger. If it breaks the frame is done!


That's right, and since Masi has a limited lifetime warranty (see below), in the event the rivets fail, Masi either repairs or replaces the frame.

Personally, I wouldn't worry about that. It's not a common point of failure, IME.

Masi Bikes - Warranty


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Road bikes within a class have more similarity than XC hardtails. Which are already pretty similar to one another.

If I read your posts and remember my bikes right, you only rode one race bike and it didn't really fit you. Try a couple more.

And if your motivation has anything to do with rain closing trails, try some bikes with disc brakes and a lot of room for fenders. I don't usually choose to ride in the rain, but nice brakes and full fenders make a damp day with at roads much less unpleasant. Certainly better than riding the trainer or not riding.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Took your advice Andrew! Rode a super six and it was nice. Rode a cervelo s5 and what nice ride. Brought it home. Have pics in another thread. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/went-nuts-pulled-trigger-321282.html


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

As far as comfort goes, which bike provides the geometry that makes you feel you can ride for extended periods of time?


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Actually you may be surprised how the cervelo feels. I was real surprised that it feels like I can do a extended ride. I rode about 7-10 miles yesterday in the snow and felt like I wanted to keep going. Can also turn stem over for a more relaxed posture.Out of all the bikes I rode I would say The MASI and the synapse carbon 5 105 were the most comfy but they lacked the quick and snappy feel of more aggressive bikes. Felt achieved both well with the Z5 and was my 1B. But this cervelo is amazing.Does both well.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

For me, comfort is mostly having the bike set up right for my body and having "my" tires and pressure.

I realize that it's easy to say for a guy who's not very far below average height, has relatively average proportions, and is light enough to run under 100 psi in skinny tires - pretty much any bike with a short enough top tube can be comfortable for me. But I think that applies to pretty much everyone. Some people may have to look at different bikes to have room for tires they can run at a reasonable pressure or may have trouble getting a frame with a geometry to match theirs, is all.

I do think frame geometry has a huge effect on handling, however. So if I'm looking at new bikes, that's really what I'm looking for - the bike that handles nicely when it's set up for my body.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

As I have found out with the S5 the fit is EVERYTHING! After today with my pro fit my S5 has turned out to be So Nice, I can't believe that last night I was ready to get rid of it! The fit was the key! I was sitting way to far back and the weight was on the back wheel and making it slip! I also found the geometry was not much different than a few bikes I rode. 

Thanks for your help Andrew!


----------

